# Nat'l Geo's "Fight Science"



## Gotkenpo (May 1, 2007)

Did anyone see the national geographics "Fight Science" show last night? It showed a Kung Fu practicioner, a Tae Kwon Do Practitioner, A Karate (unknown style) practioner, a Boxer, a Muy Thai guy, and a Ninjutsu practioner. They talked about the force generated by the punches delivered by each art. The Ninja guy generated over 2115 lbs of force in a hammer fist blow to the chest. The show was interesting but the part where they talked about the forces generated by each styles attacks was a bit off in my opinion because the practitioners were of a wide range of sizes. (The kung fu guy was maybe 125lbs were the Boxer was about 225lbs) So I am just curious what you guys thought about that show.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 1, 2007)

This one:
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46448&highlight="fight+science"

It was a goofy show, no science at all there, very little "fight" but entertaining, some good choreography and fancy toys brought in.


----------



## Boomer (May 5, 2007)

Agreed.  There was another episode where they kicked at the dummy.  Everyone had the dummy freestanding, except the muay thai fellow that clinched it behind its head and delivered a knee.  
I'm sure if he had not clinched it, his power would not have registered so high.  In any case....science needs the perspective of martial artists when they do their testing.  It didn't seem that was the case.


----------



## chinto (May 14, 2007)

well the ego's were rather large, and on show, other wise not really sure. the weapons part was kinda sad.. a cheep bo/kun seemed to be used for that part and well just not really impressed. would like to see it done much better.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 14, 2007)

chinto said:


> well the ego's were rather large, and on show, other wise not really sure. the weapons part was kinda sad.. a cheep bo/kun seemed to be used for that part and well just not really impressed. would like to see it done much better.



By "better" you mean "Not tv friendly" right?


----------



## chinto (Jun 21, 2007)

Gotkenpo said:


> Did anyone see the national geographics "Fight Science" show last night? It showed a Kung Fu practicioner, a Tae Kwon Do Practitioner, A Karate (unknown style) practioner, a Boxer, a Muy Thai guy, and a Ninjutsu practioner. They talked about the force generated by the punches delivered by each art. The Ninja guy generated over 2115 lbs of force in a hammer fist blow to the chest. The show was interesting but the part where they talked about the forces generated by each styles attacks was a bit off in my opinion because the practitioners were of a wide range of sizes. (The kung fu guy was maybe 125lbs were the Boxer was about 225lbs) So I am just curious what you guys thought about that show.


 

just saw a rerun of it again.. I have to say they should have used a shuriedo bo for the staff test! would not have broken like that! but on the whole .. egoes way to big from the demenstraitors, and well they had an agenda in the way it was made.


----------

